# العزل المائى -عزل حرارى -الآيبوكسيات



## aimanmohram (19 يناير 2012)

--------------------------------
مسببات الرطوبة Causes of Dampness :
اتجاه المبني 
كميات مياه الأمطار
المياه السطحية 
المياه الجوفية 
سوء الاستخدام وتصريف المياه 
التشييد الحديث :
تظل الحوائط حديثة البناء في حالة رطوبة لفترة زمنية معينة .
سوء المصنعية ( عمالة سيئة)استخدام العمالة السيئة يتسبب في عيوب في الوصلات وجلسات الشبابيك وتقفيل المباني والأجهزة الصحية والتمديدات ….الخ حيث أن هذا يؤدي إلي السماح بنفاذ المياه داخل المبني وإحداث رطوبة * ومثال علي ذلك إهمال عمل ميول الأسطح وتصريف الأمطار أو عملها بطريقة سيئة
-----------------------------------.
الأضرار التي يسببها الماء المتسرب لعناصر البناء المختلفة : 
- تآكل المعادن مثل حديد التسليح والابواب والهياكل المعدنية 
- تفتت الباطون وضعف مقاومته مع الزمن. 
- تلف كسوة الجدران وانفصالها عن هيكل البناء. 
- نمو الطحالب والجذور وتشوه المبنى. 
- تلف اعمال الطلاء والدهانات. 
- تعرض شبكات الكهرباء للضرر والتلف وانفصال التيار الكهربائي. 
- انفصال بلاط السيراميك عن الجدران والارضيات 
- انتفاخ المحارة وتقشرها وانفصالها عن الجدران. 
- تسرب الاملاح والملوثات الى خزانات المياه. 
- المشاكل الصحية المتعلقة بمستخدمي المباني سواء من روائح العفن او الامراض. 

مصادر الرطوبة في المباني: 
1- مصادر خارجية:
أ‌- الامطار :
تنفذ مياه الامطار من خلال الاسقف والجدران المنفذة للماء ومن خلال اطارات الابواب والشبابيك وفواصل التمدد غير محكمة الاغلاق. 
ب- الرياح الرطبة :
تنفذ الرطوبة بمساعدة الرياح الشديدة من خلال الجدران الخارجية وحول البناء غير محكمة الاغلاق. 
ج- المياه الجوفية :
تنفذ المياه الجوفية الجارية او الراكدة او المتسربة حول المبنى من خلال الجدران والارضيات.
2- مصادر داخلية:
أ- تمديدات المياه والصرف الصحي. 
ب- ماء الري لنباتات الزينة الداخلية. 
ج- خزانات المياه وبرك السباحة. 
د- التكاثف الناتج عن نشاطات الانسانية المختلفة كالتنفس والطهي والغسيل وكي الملابس
---------------------------------------
خطوط الدفاع الاساسية للعزل المائي: 
- التنفيذ الجيد للباطون مع انتقاء المواد والمكونات الجيدة وتنفيذ اعمال المعالجة والايناع بعناية. 
- استخدام المضافات الخاصة لتحسين خواص العزل المائي ومنع نفاذية الماء مع الحرص على اختيار المواد الملائمة والجرعات المناسبة. 
- استخدام موانع التسرب ومصدات المياه water stop بأنواعها المختلفة. 
- عمل الوزرات والكسحات اللازمة من مونة جيدة ذات مقاومة للانكماش وبابعاد مناسبة قبل تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي. 
- تنفيذ اعمال العزل المائي مع الحماية الملائمة. 
- التفتيش الدوري والمتابعة المستمرة لجميع الاعمال التي تؤثر على ديمومة كفاءة العزل المائي. - تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة الدورية والاصلاحات اللازمة.
---------------------------------------------
المتطلبات الاساسية لمواد العزل المائي:
القاعدة الاساسية للعزل المائي هي حماية المبنى من الاضرار الانشائية التي قد تضعف المبنى او تؤدي الى حدوث تشوهات فيه ويتحقق ذلك من خلال استخدام اغشية ومواد محسنة تمنع تسرب الماء من والى المبنى من المناطق الرطبة الى المناطق الجافة. ويجب ان تتميز هذه الاغشية والمواد بما يلي: 
- مقاومة نفاذية الماء بكفاءة عالية. 
- درجة مرونة عالية بحيث لا تتأثر بالحركة الطبيعية التي تحدث للمبنى. 
- ملاءمة ظروف العمل والموقع. 
- سهولة التنفيذ وخفة الوزن. 
- القدرة على تمرير بخار الماء من داخل المبنى. 
- ملاءمة مواد اللصق والتركيب لضمان الالتصاق والثبات لمدة طويلة من الزمن. 
- لا تسبب اي ضرر للعاملين او لمستخدمي المبنى. 
- مقاومة الظروف الجوية وظروف التعرض البيئية والميكانيكية. 
- ملائمة لتشكيل غشاء متواصل بدون مواقع ضعف خاصة عند الفواصل ومواقع التداخل المعرضة لنفاذ الماء. 
- عدم الحاجة الى اعمال صيانة كثيرة وسهولة تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة. 
-----------------------------------
مواد العزل للرطوبة :
أولا : مواد عازلة مرنة Flexible Materials :
مثال / البيتومين/ وهو مادة عازلة للرطوبة مرنة وهو كلك الأكثر انتشارا واستخداما :
أنواع البيتومين :
- - مادة لاصقة .
- مانع لتسرب الماء عند رشه على الأسطح أو الأرضيات .
- يستخدم كمادة تأسيس قبل وضع الطبقات العازلة .
- يستخدم في صناعة الدهانات .
- يستخدم في صناعة بلاط الأرضيات المطاطية وبعض الأنواع العازلة الأخرى.
- يستخدم كدهان للأسطح الماصة للصوت .
- يكون جيدا عند استخدامه كعازل رطوبة على الأسقف الخرسانية والخشبية .
:ثالثا : مواد عازلة قاسية Rigid Materials :
بياض أسمنتي ( لياسة ) Cement Plaster
إضافات لعزل المياه Water Proofing Integral
--------------------------------------------
إختبارات عزل المواد :
-1- اختبار عزل الحمامات والمطابخ والأسطح :
• بعد إتمام العزل يغطي بلياسه أسمنتيه بسمك 1سم يضاف لها إضافات خاصة لتقليل النفاذية .
• يتم ملأ المكان المراد اختباره بالمياه النظيفة لارتفاع من 10: 15سم وتترك لمدة 48 ساعة .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يزيد فيها نقص المياه عن المقدر فقده بالتبخر.. وكذلك عدم ظهور رشح أو رطوبة أسفل المسطحات التي تم اختبارها خلال 48 ساعة أخرى من إزالة مياه الاختبار .
-2- اختبار عزل خزانات المياه العلوية :
• بعد اتمام عزل الخزان طبقا للمواصفات وقبل عمل الحماية اللازمة.. يتم ملأ الخزان بالمياه حتى نهاية ارتفاعه ويترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يعتبر العزل جيدا في الحالة التي لا يظهر فيها أي رشح أو رطوبة من الخارج.. وكذلك عدم نقص في المياه إلا بما يوازي قيمة البخر العادي حسب درجات الحرارة .
-3- اختبار عزل الخزانات الأرضية والبدرومات :
• يمكن عمل اختبار لهذه الأعمال في حالة وجود فراغات حولها من الخارج بعد إتمام العزل من الداخل والخارج طبقا للمواصفات .
• يتم الردم حولها لنصف الارتفاع ثم تغمر بالمياه حتى تشبع تربه الردم تماما بالمياه وتترك لمدة أسبوع .
• يصبح العزل ناجحا في حالة عدم ظهور أي رطوبة أو رشح مياه بالداخل وإلا تتم إعادة العزل وإصلاحه ثم استكمال الردم .

تتشرف الشركة بكونها وكيل لشركة سيكا مصر لكيماويات مواد البناء بتلبية احتياجات مواقع سيادتكم الموقرة فى جميع انحاء الجمهورية مع تقديم الدعم الفنى لجميع المواد اللازمة
1-اضافات مدفع الخرسانة 2-مواد معالجة الاسطح الخرسانية 3-اضافات المونة الاسمنتية 4-المونة الاسمنتية 5-مواد الربط وتزريع الاشاير 6-المونة الايبوكسية لتسوية الاسطح 7-دهانات الحماية 8-المواد المالئة للفواصل وقواطع المياه 9-اغشية العزل المرنة 
-الارضيات الصناعية :تعتبر شركة كيماويات البناء الحديث الدولية من الشركات الرائدة فى مجال أنتاج و تصنيع الكيماويات المختلفة التى تخدم صناعة البناء مثل الأضافات الخرسانية و المواد الايبوكسية و مواد العزل المائى و المركبات اللاصقة لمختلف الأغراض و مركبات معالجة الخرسانة و مركبات الماستيك و حشو الفواصل.
رائدة فى صناعة: 
المواد المساعدة لعمليات العزل المائى. 
المواد الحديثة العازلة للرطوبة و المياه الجوفية و مياه المجارى و المواد الكيماوية. 
المواد البولمرية الأسمنتية. 
المواد البولمرية العازلة للمياه و المياه الجوفية و مياه الصرف الصحى و المواد الكيميائية. 
المواد الايبوكسية المستعملة فى أعمال العزل للمواد الكيماوية. 
مواد البولوريثان العازلة للمياه و المواد الكيميائية. 
منتجات كيماويات البناء الحديث
حل سريع لعزل الحمامات و الأسقف النهائية و البدرومات ضد تسرب المياه و الرطوبة. 




سيروتكت
مستحلب بيتومينى لأعمال عزل المياه ت 
جاهز للأستعمال على البارد. 
إقتصادى فى التكاليف. 
قوة ألتصاق عالية بالأسطح. 
لا يتأثر بالعوامل الجوية. 
غير ضار بالبيئة. 
مجال الإستعمال: 
دهان لعزل و حماية الأسقف النهائية و أسقف دورات المياه و الأماكن المعرضة للرطوبة الدائمة. 
دهان لعزل خزانات المياه الأرضية و العلوية و الأنفاق سواء من الداخل أو الخارج. 
دهان لعزل الأساسات و البدرومات المعرضة لضغط المياه الجوفية و حماية الأسطح الخرسانية ضد الأملاح الضارة بالمياه الجوفية. 
لإنتاج المونة البيتومينية الغير منفذه للمياه و التى تستعمل كطبقة عازلة فى المنشأت المعرضة لضغوط المياة العالية و كمادة حشو للفواصل و كغطاء لأرضيات المصانع و الجراجات. 
كمادة إضافية للمونة الأسمنتية بغرض رفع مقاومتها لنفاذية المياه خاصة المونة المستعملة فى الأرضيات و البياض. 
دهان مانع للصدأ لأرضيات المبردات و السيارات و الأماكن المحيطة بالعجلات. 
لاصق لألواح الاستيروبور و الفلين و البلاستيك و الفنيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و غيرها . 
حماية الأسطح الخشبية ضد الرطوبة و دهان العلفات. 
سيروبلاست
مستحلب بيتومينى مطاطى لأعمال عزل المياه و الرطوبة.
المميزات: 
عازل مائى ذو كفاءة عالية له نفس مميزات العزل باستعمال الرقائق الملحومة بدون وجود لعيوب استعمال هذه الرقائق. 
ذو قابلية للألتصاق على الأسطح الرطبة و بذلك يمكن دهانه مباشرة على الخرسانة الغير كاملة الجفاف و يمكن أيضا أستعماله فى الأجواء الممطرة . 
يظل دائم المرونة لدرجة تصل الى 900 % من الطول الأصلى و يقاوم الحرارة أيضا فى حالة تذبذب درجات الحرارة. 
ذو نفاذية للبخار و بذلك يمكن استعماله على الأسطح الرطبة. 
مقاوم لتأثير العوامل الجوية. 
إقتصادى و يوفر فى تكاليف العمالة لسهولة إستعماله. 
مجال الإستعمال: 
أعمال عزل الأسطح و البلكونات و الحمامات و دورات المياه و الأساسات و المنشأت تحت سطح الأرض و البدرومات و الحوائط الساندة و أكتاف الكبارى و حمامات السباحة و الخزانات.. إلخ. 
كلاصق لألواح الأستيروبور و الفلين و ألواح البلاستيك و الفينيل على الأسطح الخرسانية و البلاط. 
تخلط بحوالى ِ30% بودرة رمل أو حجارة و تستعمل كمادة حشو للفواصل جيدة المرونة . 
بيتوبروف
نظام متكامل للعزل ضد الرطوبة و تسرب المياه باستخدام عالى التحمل.جميع مواد العزل من بيتومين ولفائف البيتونيل مستلزمات عزل الاسطح ومواد اضافات الخرسانات وملىء الفواصل وعزل الارضيات والارضيات الصناعية
خبراتنا فى العمل مع كبرى شركات المقاولات فى انحاء الجمهورية
كل ما يخص مواد:
اضافات الخرسانة
الايبوكسيات
والرطوبة والحرارة واشعة الشمس /تزريع اشاير حديد بالايبوكسى لربط المبانى/تدعيم الاعمدة والاسقف الخرسانية المتأكلة من الصدأ/جميع انواع الدهانات الايبوكسية/حقن الخرسانات بالمواد الكيمايئية/اعمال الترميمات والشروخ/ 
معتمدين لدى الشركات الكبرى1-سيكا مصر 2-كيماويات البناء الحديث3-الشركة السويسرية4-شركة باسف 5- شركة أنتريد للكيماويات
منتجات شركة سيكا
إضافات الخرسانة ملحوظة :
هناك بعض من أنواع العزل لا يمكن إجراء اختبارات عليها مثل :
1- عزل الاساسات .
2- عزل البدرومات المحاطة بالماني .
لذا يجب العناية جيدا في اختيار المواد ونوع العزل والعناية بالأشراف على التنفيذ/من المعروف ان معظم مواد البناء تقل مقاومتها مع الزمن لدي تعرضها للرطوبة و الماء لفترات زمنية طويلة ودورية و متكررة ، ويؤدي عدم معالجة حالات التسرب الى تفاقم الاضرار الانشائية في المباني ، حيث تأتي مشاكل الرطوبة في المرتبة الثانية بعد النار من حيث اسباب 
التلف الذي يحدث للمباني


----------



## Amer2012 (2 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم

مرحبا أخوتي الكرام
هل يمكنكم مساعدتي في تصنيع مادة السيلر المائي التي تضاف إلى السبيداج لصنع معجونة الجدران
أنا استخدم التيلوز والغراء (بي في اسيتات) ولكن لم أحصل على النتائج المرغوبة

ولكم جزيل الشكر...وجزاكم الله خيرا​​


----------



## دينا ابراهيم احمد (10 أغسطس 2017)

|كشف تسربات المياه










شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض تتخذ المياه ومشكلاتها حيزاً كبيراً من الاهتمام الواجب للحد من آثارها على المنازل، ولذلك باتت مشاكل تسربات المياه ألماً مؤرقاً في عقول الكثيرين للبحث عن شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض، وبالتالي فإن شكوى وجود التشققات في جدران المنازل يترتب عنها الوصول إلى كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض للتاكد من سلامة المبنى وعدم تأثره بالمياه، وفي الجانب الآخر ترتبط مشكلات هذه التسربات ارتباطاً حاداً بصحة الإنسان والعائلة في المنزل، وبالتالي فإن التدخل السريع في كشف تسربات المياه تحميك من تفاقم المشكلة وازدياد حجم المعاناة التي ستتطلب الكثير من الوقت والجهد، لذلك فإن فرصتك الحقيقية للتخلص من هذه المشكلة وما يترتب عليها من نتائج سلبية عن طريق الحصول على شركة كشف تسربات بالرياض.


معاينة المشكلة
إننا في شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض نقوم بالعمل على دراسة أسباب حدوث المشكلة لإيجاد الحل النهائي لهذه التسربات، حيث نقوم بالكشف عن أماكن التشققات ومعرفة معدل المياة المسربة داخل الجدران بالإستعانة بأحدث الأجهزة والتقنيات المتطورة دون التعرض المباشر لصحة الإنسان وإبقاء جميع أفراد العائلة عن أماكن العمل، حيث عملية كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض تستلزم طاقم خاص من الكفاءة والخبرات اللازمة للتعامل مع هذه المشكلة ووضع حد لعلاجها، وهنا تضمن شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض توفير هذا الطاقم الذي يتم الدفع به للوصول سريعاً لأنسب الحلول الممكنة للقضاء على المشكلة نهائياً.




آلية معالجة مشكلة التسربات
فور الإنتهاء من عمليات المعاينة والدراسة المُحكمة على المنزل، يتم اللجوء إلى معالجة المشكلة من خلال أيادي من الخبرة والمتخصصين في هذا المجال، حيث يتم معرفة مكان التسريب ومعالجته بالعزل المناسب للقضاء على التسربات نهائياً داخل الجدران وسد الشقوق بأقوى مواد معالجة لها تضمن القوة والسلامة المطلقة للمنزل، أيضاً بإستخدام العزل المائي يتم حماية مواسير المياة من الصدأ ومن درجات الحرارة العالية التي تؤثر في عمرها الإفتراضي وتجعله عُرضه للتآكل وما ينتج عنها من تشققات، فإن هذه الخطوات الكاملة من كشف تسربات المياه تضمن بها السلامة الكاملة للمبنى والتصدي بقوة لأي تسربات جديدة.




الأمن والسلامة
إننا في شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض نضع صحة الإنسان أولى إهتمامنا، وبالتالي فإن التحرك الدائم للعمل على حل المشكلات يتم بالإستعانة بأحدث الأدوات والمواد التي لا تشكل خطر على صحة الإنسان، وبالتالي فإننا نعمل على قدر كبير من السلامة لجميع أفراد عائلتك، بالإضافة إلى عدم إحتواء المواد العازلة المستخدمة في عملنا على أي مواد ضارة، وهي آمنه تماماً لإبقائكم في بيئة آمنة كلياً، فضلاً عن إلتزام الفريق المتخصص بالمصداقية في علاج المشكلة من جذورها حتى لا تعود مرة أخرى بالظهور، لذلك فإن عملية كشف تسربات تستلزم الدقة الكاملة في معرفة جميع أماكن التسربات لعلاجها وعلاج الشقوق الموجودة في الجدران.


تضمن شركة كشف تسربات بالرياض علاج مشاكلكم الصعبة من جذورها من خلال الدفع بالفنيين والمتخصصين في هذا المجال بالإستعانة بأحدث الأدوات الممكنة والآمنة على صحتكم، مع التأكيد على جودة المواد العازلة التي نستخدمها، فهي تمتلك المواصفات الأصلية المستوردة والتي تقضي نهائياً على المشكلة، ووصولاً للإنتهاء من عملنا في المنزل فإننا نقوم بعمل الإختبارات النهائية على المنزل كامل لضمان علاج المشكلة والتأكد من سلامته نهائياً حتى لا تعود المشكلة من مكان آخر، فهذه الخطوات التي نلتزم بها في كشف تسربات المياه للتحرك من خلالها للقضاء على المشكلة وإغلاق التشققات نهائياً لضمان حماية مطلقة لمنزلك وبيئة آمنة ومثالية لأطفالك دون الخوف من ظهور هذه المشكلات مستقبلاً وما تنتج عنه من أضرار جسيمة.
https://b-yout.com/شركة-كشف-تسربات-المياه-بالرياض/


لا تتردد عزيزي العميل في الاتصال بنا علي ارقامنا 0557766881 – 0530088229


----------



## دينا ابراهيم احمد (10 أغسطس 2017)

تخزين الاثاث


يحتاج نقل الأثاث وتخزينه لرعاية وعناية خاصة لذلك لابد من التأكد من شركات نقل الأثاث وعنايتها بالعفش، حتى لا يخدش الأثاث ويظهر كالعفش القديم فبمجرد حدوث أي خدش في الأثاث يتغير شكله وتقل قيمته، لذلك عند نقل الأثاث وتخزينه لابد من اختيار مصدر آمن وموثوق به من أجل الحفاظ على الأثاث.


تعتمد شركات نقل الأثاث وتخزينه على أنظمة متطورة وحديثة وخاصة نظام الفهرسة الذي يُستخدم حتى لا يحدث أي تداخل بين أثاث العملاء وبعضهم البعض، كما تقوم شركات نقل الأثاث بالذهاب لمكان العميل وفك العفش وتغليفه بطريقة جيدة حتى لا يخدش أثناء النقل كما تقوم بنقل الأثاث لمستودعات الشركة لتخزينه مقابل أجر سنوي بسيط، لذلك تيسر شركات نقل الأثاث عملية النقل والتخزين.


تقوم شركات نقل الأثاث وتخزينه بالاتفاق مع العميل عن المدة المطلوبة لتخزين الأثاث وتتحدد التكلفة بناء على المدة وعدد الحمولات للأثاث، وتقوم الشركة بتحديد ما يجب فكه وما يجب نقله كما هو دون فك وتستخدم شركة نقل الأثاث بالرياض أنظمة تغليف جيدة مثل التغليف بالبلاستيك الذي يحتوي على فقاعات أو تغليف بالنايلون على حسب الفرش وتقوم بنقله عن طريق سيارات مخصصة للشركة حيث لدى الشركة سائقين محترفين ذو خبرة في نقل الفرش دون حدوث أي تلف له.


[youtube]iH3DyiMdC0I[/youtube]


نقل أثاث المطبخ:


يحتاج نقل المطبخ ومحتوياته إلى متخصصين ذي خبرة لوجود أشياء كثيرة وصغيرة معرضة للكسر، لذلك تقوم شركات تخزين العفش بالحرص على تعبئة محتويات المطبخ في كراتين متينة حتى لا تتعرض للكسر وخاصة الصيني والزجاج.


كما تقوم شركات تخزين الفرش بالرياض بإتباع أنظمة الترقيم الكامل للأثاث المنقول بنفس رقم العقد الذي يستلمه العميل كما يتم تسجيل عدد القطع التي تستلمها شركة تخزين الأثاث بالرياض حتى تسلمها للعميل كامل حين يطلبها.


مستودعات تخزين اثاث بالرياض:


تحرص شركات تخزين الأثاث بالرياض على توفير مستودعات تخزين أثاث آمنة لذلك تؤمن شركة تخزين اثاث مستودعات مُحكمة جيدة لضمان عدم دخول أي حشرات للعفش المُخزن، كما تقوم شركات تخزين العفش بفصل الكهرباء باستمرار عن مستودعات تخزين الأثاث خوفا من حدوث أي ماس كهربائي يضر بالأثاث وبهذا تحرص شركات تخزين الأثاث على حماية الأثاث من أي تلف طوال فترة التخزين المتفق عليها.


كما تضمن لك شركة تخزين الاثاث بالرياض تخزين الأجهزة الكهربائية في الفلين والكراتين المخصصة لذلك لحمايتها من التلف والصدمات في مستودعات خاصة بها كما تكون هذه المستودعات مزودة بكاميرات مراقبة على مدار 24 ساعة يوميا ومزودة بطفايات الحريق خشية من حدوث أي أمر طارئ، وبهذا تكون مطمئن على أثاثك حتى تنتقل لمكانك الآخر أو حتى تعود من سفرك الطويل.
https://b-yout.com/افضل-شركة-تخزين-اثاث-بالرياض/


تقسم شركاتتخزين الاثاث العفش إلى مجموعات على حسب نوعها لتجنب ضياع أي قطعة من الأثاث أثناء التخزين، كما تمتلك شركات تخزين الأثاث بالرياض مجموعة من الأوناش والرافعات والتريلات التي تقوم بنقل الأثاث دون أي مجهود منك فكل ما عليك هو اللجوء للشركة وهي تقوم بنقل الأثاث وتخزينه بكل سهولة ويسر وترده إليك بعد انتهاء المدة المحددة.


كما قد تحتاج لشركات تخزين العفش عندما تريد تجديد منزلك سواء بأعمال دهان أو سباكة أو تبليط بدلا من إتلاف الأثاث، فكثيرا منا يريد تجديد المنزل والتغيير في بعض الأشياء الموجودة ويعوقه في ذلك عملية وجود الفرش في المنزل ولكن من الآن فصاعدا لك أن تفعل ما تريد في منزلك وكل ما عليك هو الاستعانة بشركة تخزين عفش




https://b-yout.com/شركة-تخزين-اثاث-بالرياض-01/


سارع وبادر بالحجز وأحصل علي أفضل عروضنا المتميزة الخاصة بتخزين اثاث للتواصل علي أرقامنا :-


ج/ 0557766881


ج/ 0530088229


شركة البيوت للخدمات المنزلية - شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض - شركة رش مبيدات بالرياض - شركة تخزين اثاث بالرياض - كشف تسربات المياه - نعمل دائما لرضاكم عن خدماتنا التي نقدمها


----------



## bice (4 فبراير 2018)

شركة الثلج الأسود خبرة 20 عاما في كشف التسربات المياه بالرياض وشركة تنظيف بالرياض وتسعى شركة الثلج الأسود الى الارتقاء بمستوي تقديم خدمتها لكل العملاء فى جميع انحاء المملكه وكما لدينا شركة تنظيف منازل وفلل وقصور وغيرها من خدمات النظافه العامة وعزل الأسطح و خدمات كشف تسربات المياه واصلاح اسباب تسربات المياه نحن نتميز عن الاخرون اتصل نصل اينما كنت









يمكنك الحصول على هذه الخدمات من شركة الثلج الأسود ولاننا نحرص على خدمة متميزة لعملائنا فشعارنا الأساسى : الدقه والتميز فى العمل.




وللمزيد من المعلومات تواصل معنا عبر الهاتف: 0537889700






يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا من خلل الروابط التاليه


http://blacklyice.com


شركة الثلج الأسود للخدمات المنزلية




كشف تسربات المياه
http://blacklyice.com/أفضل-شركة-كشف-تسربات-المياه-بالرياض-ار/




عزل الفوم
http://blacklyice.com/شركة-الثلج-الاسود-عزل-فوم-0553550627/




خدمات كشف تسربات المياه واصلاح اسباب تسربات المياه
http://blacklyice.com/تقديم-افضل-خدمات-كشف-تسربات-المياه-واص/


ترميمات وصيانة المنازل
http://blacklyice.com/ترميمات-وصيانة-المنازل-0537889700/




http://www.facebook.com/blacklyice








خدمة كشف تسربات المياة بالرياض




خدمة ترميم المنازل والمساجد وحمامات السباحة




خدمة تنظيف المنازل والفلل بالرياض




كشف تسربات المياه




كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض




شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض




افضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه




افضل شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالرياض




كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام




كشف تسربات المياه بالقصيم




شركة كشف تسربات المياه بالدمام




كشف تسربات المياة










ترميم البيت




ترميم المنازل




ترميم منازل




ترميم منازل بالرياض




شركة ترميم بالرياض




افضل شركة ترميم بالرياض




ترميم فلل




ترميم فلل بالرياض








شركة تنظيف




شركة تنظيف بالرياض




تنظيف منازل




تنظيف منازل بالرياض




افضل شركة تنظيف بالرياض




شركة تنظيف المنازل بالرياض


----------

